# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Surfboarden

## Surf-VFiper

Ich mache ja, damit die Zeit zwischen den einzelnen Surfsession und berhaupt die restliche Zeit nicht zu langweilig wir Surfboarden. Kann man zumindest so nennen. Ist halt Skateboarden ohne springen und tricksen, sondern nur fahren, wie halt auch aufm Wasser beim Wellenreiten. 
Jetzt hatte ich die Idee, wie auch beim Wellenreiten kann man sich ja in die Welle ziehen lassen und das dann bertragen, man knnte sich doch auch wenn man unten am Berg ist wieder hochziehen lassen oder berhaupt ziehen lassen und dabei fahren. So nur wie lang sollte die Verbindung zwischen Fahrrad oder Roller und "Surfer" sein und wie sollten die Befestigungen am Fahrrad sein ( locker, also beweglich oder fest dran ) und wie sollte der Griff fr den "Surfer" gebaut sein???

Hoffe ihr knnt mir weiterhelfen.

----------


## Nullchecker

H, weisser Mann spricht in Rtseln, hab ich nicht kapiert. Willst du dich auf einem Skateboard von einem Fahrrad ziehen lassen? oder auf einem Fahrrad von einem Auto?????????

Auch weiss ich nicht so ganz was das mit Windsurfen zu tun hat

----------


## neilwave

Wenn Du vor hast Dich auf nen Berg mit nem Surfboard unter den Fen, wird ein Fahrred wohl nicht ausreichen, Roller warscheinlich auch nicht. Auer der Berg ist ziemlich Flach, was bedeuten wrde, dass der Ritt hinunter doch schon mal langwielig werden knnte.
Demnach bruchtest Du mind. nen Motorrad, 3 bis 5-m Leine, einfach hinten dranntddeln und fr den Surfer nen Deluxe Haltegriff wie beim Wasserski fahren. 
Viel Spass

P.S.: Wenn Du die Idee ernst meinst, halte mich auf dem laufenden....

----------


## Surf-VFiper

Also noch mal fr Doofe. Ich benutze ein Skateboard, mache damit aber keine Tricks, sondern fahre halt so wie man auch Wellenreitet. Kapisch und deshalb Surfboarden. Das SURF wegen der Fahrart und das BOARDEN wegen dem boarden von Skateboarden und weil es auf einem Skateboard abluft.
Jetzt verstanden.

Ich hab das mal heute ausprobiert. Musst zwar die Achsen nachspannen, aber dann konnte man auch geile Hpfer hinlegen und man wurde ja nie langsamer, da man gezogen wurde. War schon geil

----------


## nullchecker

Hab keine Erfahrung, erscheint mir Technisch gesehen eher wie Wakeboarden.  Ansonsten respekt vor deinem Skill wenn es Dich dabei nicht tierisch auf die Fresse legt  :Happy:   Ansonsten scheint die Idee gut, wenn auch gefhrlich

----------


## Sturmwarnung

> Hab keine Erfahrung, erscheint mir Technisch gesehen eher wie Wakeboarden.  Ansonsten respekt vor deinem Skill wenn es Dich dabei nicht tierisch auf die Fresse legt   Ansonsten scheint die Idee gut, wenn auch gefhrlich





Du ich glaube aber, das ist fr ihn noch gar nix  :Wink: 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist er sogar schon unter die Agrar- und StreetKITER gegangen.. Stimmts??

----------

